# Uncle Knackers How To Guides



## arlon

I like it!


----------



## Uncle Knackers

*Uncle Knackers Shows How To Cheaply Repair your Sub-Floor!*

Uncle Knackers shows one way how to cheaply repair a bouncy floor. It doesn't have to cost the earth just as long as you're prepared to go under your house. Get on it!

Here'e the link to my Youtube video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZAGZ5rmsms

Happy exploring::thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline

Eye matey, me thinks uncul knackers as bin hittin the kangaroo juice a bit too hard mybe an bin down under too lung. If unly it wuz dat easy. Wheye are we wisperinn?


----------



## Uncle Knackers

Come on mate, l wasn't anywhere near the kangaroo juice. Well... maybe l had one...maybe two...three at the most.:laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline

Let's check it out!

I see the Moderators must not have liked my joke about Knacker's knickers since it has been deleted, so I'll move on.

In the video...(bouncy floor)
a considerable gap is shown between the beam support and the post that at one time apparently supported the beam. (One can assume the beam was supported by the post.) It is further assumed that the floor structure moves, deflects, bounces, whatever, hence the need to correct the imperfection. Filling the gap with wedges (kiln dried or not) is the videos answer to repairing the imperfection. This would of course be a temporary fix I suppose.

What one should really be asking is; Why is that gap there? What has happened to cause the gap?

It is safe to assume the post has (over time) either settled or been punched-down by the reoccurring stresses placed on the floor structure.

Obviously the post has no footing below it, or, if a footing is/was there it is no longer a valid support for the post.

THIS, is where the repairs should take place. The post-base should be investigated to determine what (if anything) the post is resting on. If there is no footing below the post then a new footing should be established. Typically a concrete spread-footing would be needed.

The videos suggestion as to how to repair the floor is meaningless and would last only a short time. Cheap it may be, but certainly not the proper and long lasting means of repairing the problem.

Doing what is suggested in the video will only (hang) the post from the beam and not support the post or the beam in the future.

This is yet another questionable idea coming from the Internet and is not at all the way to make this repair.

Reality sucks, don't it?

The "knickers" joke was funnier!


----------



## Uncle Knackers

Bud,with all due respect l think l deserve a right of reply to your comments. What you have said is 100% true, however it did not relate to the problem that l was talking about.

I had investigated the integrity of the stump and the concrete footing prior to work commencing and all was in good condition. It is very hard to see from the video but there was a large crown in the bearer which had caused the gap between the stump and the bearer. Filling that gap with the timber did fix the problem of bouncing and it was more than a temporary fix.

I can see where you were coming from and l hope you can see where l was coming from.

Life's pretty good:thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline

That's one location, one time, one fix. That isn't to say to everyone with bouncing floors due to disconnected pier posts (stumps) or crowning beams (bearers) that a simple home made wedge poorly constructed and light heartedly glued into a void will permanently fix their floor bounce.

DI Y's coming to the Internet deserve quality advice not some random BS from some clown. If you were serious about helping people rather than becoming an Internet celebrity you would have explained your investigation of your post and footing and the results of that inquiry and why it was now OK for you to do what you did in the video. People need to know there is more to this type of thing than what you represented just to get your mug on the Internet.:yes:

After viewing all of your videos I can tell you I think they all run in the same vein, and stand-up comedy is not your strong suit. It seams to be more important for you to be seen (closeup) lapping away at an ice cream bar than to be seen demonstrating a caulking technique for DIY consumption. Spraying cooking oil on a mixing pan is equally as useless. Did you know oil will repel paint also? 

Nope, I think you are more an exhibitionist than anything. 

Sorry!


----------



## Scuba_Dave

One problem with videos is that they can be moved, deleted, changed or links become lost/no longer work

The main theme of this site is helping DIY people
And the main objective is to post that information on this site as a searchable library
You can't search information in a video for key words 
While we appreciate your effort, if you wish to post information here to help DIY please do so in a written format

Thank you


----------



## Termite

Scuba_Dave said:


> ...if you wish to post information here to help DIY please do so in a written format


Or you can do a blog post on this site. We want as much info here as possible so people can search the site, stay on the site and find what they need. There are a million how-to videos online and people can locate links to them through a simple online search if they wish to do so. The how-to guides subforum is set up for those that wish to spend the time and effort to write out a process and help people understand that process on DIY Chatroom.

The moderators consider this matter closed and in no need of further discussion by anyone in the public forum. Therefore this thread is being closed. Questions or concerns can be handled by PM.


----------

